# Mk4s on airlift xl's



## bunny_luv'R (Mar 13, 2009)

plan on buying the digital kit of ecs in about a week, cant decide if this setup will be what im looking for.(NEW TO AIR AND REALLY WANT TO SEE WHAT WILL GET ME ON THE GROUND LIKE IM HOPING FOR!) 
post up pics please!ic: 
opcorn:


----------



## On The Grind (Apr 22, 2009)

Ill post pics when mine are on=] will be on stockies till i finish my wheels 
i cant wait! there on a fed ex truck to my house as we speak!!! 
and ill tell you how the autopilot is as well:thumbup:


----------



## bunny_luv'R (Mar 13, 2009)

On The Grind said:


> Ill post pics when mine are on=] will be on stockies till i finish my wheels
> i cant wait! there on a fed ex truck to my house as we speak!!!
> and ill tell you how the autopilot is as well:thumbup:


 GOOD FOR YOU!:thumbup::thumbup: 
doesnt it feel like a huge accomplishment  
i cant wait till i have the last bit of money!


----------



## joelzy (Aug 20, 2007)

i dont have digital but i do have XLs  
they can put you on the ground with the other necessary adjustments that you'd make with any air setup. 
i'd post pics but i've whored enough lately


----------



## bunny_luv'R (Mar 13, 2009)

joelzy said:


> i dont have digital but i do have XLs
> they can put you on the ground with the other necessary adjustments that you'd make with any air setup.
> i'd post pics but i've whored enough lately


 Whore it up!


----------



## Flat Black VW (Nov 25, 2007)

just hang out in the fourm for a couple days, i know of atleast two threads goin on about the xls right now, one of them is on the first page 

im buying xls soon, theyll put you on the ground if you do the right things to your car (fender liners, pinch welds, subframe tabs, etc. depending on what holds you up)


----------



## Señor BigJuts (May 19, 2005)

autopilot and XL's are a great setup, you'll definitely enjoy it. Ive had the autopilot on the car since last year and just installed the XL's a week ago. :thumbup:


----------



## bunny_luv'R (Mar 13, 2009)

Señor BigJuts said:


> autopilot and XL's are a great setup, you'll definitely enjoy it. Ive had the autopilot on the car since last year and just installed the XL's a week ago. :thumbup:


 Yeah I'm pretty set on them. Any pics boss. :beer:


----------



## joelzy (Aug 20, 2007)




----------



## VR6OOM (Nov 8, 2002)

Your wheel / tire size is gunna determine what you have to trim, cut, & hammer. What is your wheel sit-chee-ation?


----------



## tonyb2580 (Jun 22, 2006)

joelzy said:


>


 looks so good... didnt know you got xls


----------



## joelzy (Aug 20, 2007)

yessir, love em too... took a bit to get used to the comfort as i was so used to the stiffness but i dig it now


----------



## orau22 (Oct 15, 2008)

Sent from my LG-P509 using Tapatalk


----------



## 16v_HOR (Jul 21, 2005)

^Those wheels look awesome guy, the new paint really sets them off. To the op, xls will get you on the ground easily with the supporting body mods. Here is a little review I wrote when I first got mine in. http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5184976-Mk4-XL-s.....A-review-of-sorts


----------



## VR6OOM (Nov 8, 2002)

Just got my 4mo lip today so I can go lower. Subframe tabs holding me up 1/8".


----------



## orau22 (Oct 15, 2008)

16v_HOR said:


> ^Those wheels look awesome guy, the new paint really sets them off. To the op, xls will get you on the ground easily with the supporting body mods. Here is a little review I wrote when I first got mine in. http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5184976-Mk4-XL-s.....A-review-of-sorts


 thanks man :thumbup:


----------



## wagner17 (Oct 20, 2009)

ok so really to go low with these is trim subframe, cut out sway bar of course, and make sure the strut is all the way in the knuckle. correct me if im wrong


----------



## 16v_HOR (Jul 21, 2005)

^Part way there. In addition to what You've stated, one would also need to notch for passenger axle (and possibly drivers too) and tie rods depending on wheel setup, roll fenders, bend pinch welds in the fender well, and dial in the right offsets and tire size.


----------



## 16v_HOR (Jul 21, 2005)

Also, to truly lay subframe, you will need to trim a bit of the subframe under the dogbone to get the subframe to lay out flat and evenly. You'll see what I mean when you get under there.


----------



## Señor BigJuts (May 19, 2005)

i gave up on trying to get the tabs to lay flat on the knuckle. the tabs probably hang .5" above the top of the knuckle. 

car is hanging on tie rods anyway for now.


----------



## Teeboyo (Apr 26, 2010)

Anyone have pics of drilling into the strut tower id like to see how they came out??


----------



## 16v_HOR (Jul 21, 2005)

Señor BigJuts said:


> i gave up on trying to get the tabs to lay flat on the knuckle. the tabs probably hang .5" above the top of the knuckle.
> 
> car is hanging on tie rods anyway for now.


 Sounds like you need to borrow my railroad spike that I used  



Teebo said:


> Anyone have pics of drilling into the strut tower id like to see how they came out??


 I have a couple of pics that are semi step by step in my review. Go up to my first post in this thread and click the link :thumbup:


----------



## Teeboyo (Apr 26, 2010)

16v_HOR said:


> Sounds like you need to borrow my railroad spike that I used
> 
> 
> 
> I have a couple of pics that are semi step by step in my review. Go up to my first post in this thread and click the link :thumbup:


 Awesome.. Another quick question any shots from the bay with the hole drilled out?


----------



## Señor BigJuts (May 19, 2005)

16v_HOR said:


> Sounds like you need to borrow my railroad spike that I used


 lol yeah i tried to find something around the house at the time and nothing was fitting. 
Don't want to go through the hassle of removing the struts again to fit the spike in. Maybe in the future after i figure out my tie rod situation.


----------



## wagner17 (Oct 20, 2009)

I know about the notch for the axle but what is every one doing about tie rods? Are you notching for the as well im static around 23 ftg my sway is gone but im self notching now lol I want to cut it out and I have bump marks on the frame so would I just notch that spot?? With ike 1 inch tubing:thumbup: thanks for you help.


----------



## Señor BigJuts (May 19, 2005)

wagner17 said:


> I know about the notch for the axle but what is every one doing about tie rods? Are you notching for the as well im static around 23 ftg my sway is gone but im self notching now lol I want to cut it out and I have bump marks on the frame so would I just notch that spot?? With ike 1 inch tubing:thumbup: thanks for you help.


 notch for tie rods as well. or bang with hammer, depends on how much room you need for the rods. 
1 inch notch for the axle wont do anything, use a 2.5 holesaw and 2" pipe to weld it in.


----------



## MechEngg (Jan 13, 2009)

Use 3"  
Go big or go home


----------



## wagner17 (Oct 20, 2009)

ohhhh nooo lol i was talking about the tie rods being 1 inch lol im going to use 2.5 inch pipe for my axle. and trimming of the sub frame im going to take my strut off and use a jack and compress the knuckle all the way up and see whats hitting and cut it out :laugh:


----------



## MechEngg (Jan 13, 2009)

wagner17 said:


> ohhhh nooo lol i was talking about the tie rods being 1 inch lol im going to use 2.5 inch pipe for my axle. and trimming of the sub frame im going to take my strut off and use a jack and compress the knuckle all the way up and see whats hitting and cut it out :laugh:


 I would be VERY careful with how big you notch the tie rods. Simply due to the fact that the fuel line runs in that part of the subframe. My thought is to jack up the car and put 2x4's under that section, put a point/something to notch the frame and then slowly let the car down onto it. You would have to take your tie rod off for this method but you won't hit any fuel lines. Then after you are dont "notching" it im going to buff it down and primer/gravlguard it. 

IF you have bags then you don't need to take your strut out, just air that corner out and it should move up and down easily :thumbup:


----------



## 97VRT (Mar 6, 2007)

Teebo said:


> Awesome.. Another quick question any shots from the bay with the hole drilled out?


 x2:thumbup: and to add to that did you drill through the top or the bottom?


----------



## wagner17 (Oct 20, 2009)

im not quiet understanding that post.. are you just putting 2x4s uner the point the taking pressure off the jake to dent in that area??? im lost lol


----------



## Señor BigJuts (May 19, 2005)

97VRT said:


> x2:thumbup: and to add to that did you drill through the top or the bottom?


 you can do it either way. Personally, I made a template out of cardboard and drilled from up top.


----------



## Señor BigJuts (May 19, 2005)

wagner17 said:


> im not quiet understanding that post.. are you just putting 2x4s uner the point the taking pressure off the jake to dent in that area??? im lost lol


 thats how i read it lol. You can also just use an air hammer and bend that part up a bit. Normally by the time your resting on tie rods your only 1/8th to 1/4th inch away from the ground. So fully notching it isn't really required most of the time. bending/smashing it a bit should be enough.


----------



## wagner17 (Oct 20, 2009)

ok makes sense now ok good deal looks like I'll be having fun doing my install soon.. I cant tell you how excited I am to be on air


----------



## AngusBeef (Mar 27, 2006)

joelzy said:


>


 For a min over the winter i thought you got rid of the racks, looks great ive always been a fan of your car :thumbup:


----------



## Señor BigJuts (May 19, 2005)

just checked today on flat ground and noticed im laying frame on the passenger side and middle dogbone mount. Couldn't see the driver side clearly cause it was being covered by the plastic under shield but i think its laying frame too. 

these will go low, Enjoy :thumbup:


----------



## MechEngg (Jan 13, 2009)

wagner17 said:


> im not quiet understanding that post.. are you just putting 2x4s uner the point the taking pressure off the jake to dent in that area??? im lost lol


 That is exactly what i mean, use the cars weight to notch itself haha. And air hammer would also work as stated above somewhere. What else might dent it enough is a cold chisel and hammer if you can get in some good hard swings or even a large crowbar prying it up against the frame.


----------



## MÄDDNESSS (Oct 18, 2010)

im suprised at how new this thread is. i've had my XLs on my MkIV for over a month now. 

im workin pics right now.


----------



## MÄDDNESSS (Oct 18, 2010)




----------



## MÄDDNESSS (Oct 18, 2010)

there we go. 
i still ned to notch the frame.


----------

